# Barcelona Vs Real Madrid Game



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey guys, how is it going?
There's the barca vs madrid game on monday night, it starts late actually, 12 am  However, am going to watch it anyways!
Everyone is welcome to join and suggestions for a place to watch it would be appreciated.

Cheers,
Hani


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If you are a Barca fan then Seville's in Wafi is probably your best bet as its a Barca supporter's club.


----------

